# This shit is destroying me.



## shnubbles (Feb 20, 2011)

.


----------



## kappahull (Feb 19, 2011)

hi, my names julie iv just joined and im no expert but didnt want to leave you with no reply firstly COD is addictive iv played it ..... i have no self asteem or ego or confidence , i have no anger in me , until i played COD and my panic anxiety anger was boiling over , so firstly please try not to go on it at least for a while ,please try this as you sound so fed up .... also read what some others have wrote on here , it made me feel not so alone and inspired even enough confidence to write to you lol . do you have family n friends you can talk to ? i havnt told anyone how i feel , mainly cos i wouldnt know how to explain it , im waffling a bit now so il shut up ha ha . how r u feeling at mo ? x


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

shnubbles said:


> DP dr started about 5 months ago, and it had changed my life. Before this started i used to always go out, have fun, get high, f*ck, and everything else. Now i just stay home all day and play COD then go to sleep. I cant focus anymore too. I constantly feel on the edge of a panic attack, and i have thoughts running in my head all day. Im at a point now where im just angry, i cant take this anymore. It has destroyed my life, and causing me to feel depressed too. How long is this going to last? Ive tried to get out of it but havnt managed to. I feel like im doomed for life. Ive tried to distract myself and 'label' the thoughts as 'my brain sending me false information again' and try to ignore them in attempt to cure it, but whenever i would think that, one thought leads to another and i realise its just pointless. Ive lost hope. Please help.


I am assuming COD is a video game?

perhaps playing it puts you in a hypnotic state and then the violence of the game is able to program itself into your subconscious mind?

I was in a hypnotic state when I first got Dp over 3 years ago.......I was reading negative books and spending hours on the internet reading negative things

I sometimes think the hypnotic state allowed the negativity to penetrate my subconscious mind..........and over the last 3 years I have been unprogramming those negative messages.......but in reality negative messages go back to my child hood

you need to take all your focus to positive things and to get back to the here and now, spend time in nature - lots of it....reconnect

do you have a hard time trusting people? even if you do, go see a counsellor about your anxiety.........I think DP is a defence mechanism for anxiety

deal with the anxiety and fear...........I find exposure TO the things I am afraid of lessens their impact on me.........it's called exposure therapy

eg. if I am afraid of spiders, then expose myself to spiders

there are books out there on Cognitive Behavior Therapy.........they make you focus on your thought processes and distortions..........especially ones like trying to be a perfectionist, using the word "should"......should sounds like a do or die word, doesn't it?

a good book is: by David Burns "The Feeling Good Handbook"
http://www.feelinggood.com/press%20release%20When%20Panic%20Attacks.htm


----------

